# Need for safety reviews?



## dmal70 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello all! I own and manage a car repair and wash shop in Ontario. I’m planning to install air compressor pumps for the cleaning purposes of the machines in the shop. I’m not a tech geek; hence I was hoping you could walk me through the products I choose. Briggs and Straton, Anvil 2g Pancake, and Coleman are on my list. I have a 230v 30amp circuit that I can spare for the compressor. Please help me choose one. Also, do I have to go through any guidelines for ensuring safety? I have heard about this Pre-start health and safety services, which can help me with the job. They will cover everything under Section 7 of Regulation 851 for Industrial Establishments on Oct.7, 2000. Please help me out, fellas.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

how many employees do you have at this location?

most of the time
these regulations are for shops over 100 employees.

at least down here in the states.

there are rules for blow tips etc
they can be projectile launchers.. and a danger to employees.
at least in the larger mfg plants.

safety PPE gear is required in all areas like this.
safety glasses, face shields, gloves. etc.
as well as machine guards.


----------



## dmal70 (Aug 25, 2020)

iowagold said:


> how many employees do you have at this location?
> 
> most of the time
> these regulations are for shops over 100 employees.
> ...


Hey! I currently have 25 employees working under me. So I guess I don't have to be worried about that from what you said. Thanks for the reply. Cheers


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

use the large shop rules as a good owner would.
make sure employees are safety trained.
and have sign off sheets for each class.

always a good idea to have the for mans and lead guys and gals trained with proper classes.
and as a biz owner be trained every 2 years to have the latest training.

we have osha here in the states.
it is not that hard to get certified as an instructor.
that way you can teach the classes.
and is good to help you look for issues in your shop setting.

we do weekly monday safety updates.
15 min first thing to cover any shop safety issues.
and have read through sheet on tip of the week.
and have the employees sign a sheet every week...

the cool thing is if the employee attends the meetings and signs off on the class
you are covered as an employer if they fail to comply with the basic proper methods.

pretty cool!

stay safe up there!


----------

